# Crystal Light recipes?



## foodlover626

Does anyone have any creative recipes they make using Crystal Light (other than the standard drink of Crystal Light + water)? I would love to hear what fun ideas you guys have!


----------



## Wyogal

add vodka


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mix with Ice tea.....


----------



## TATTRAT

Sorbet, seriously.


Oh, and =1 to vodka.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh, yeah, crystal m.... oh you meant light, never mind.


----------



## food

*Crystal Light Lemon Dessert*

This recipe is very easy to make and LOW FAT / Fat Free (FF) but you wouldn't know it to eat it....

1 package FF Cream Cheese - let it soften before mixing
1/4 cup Skim Milk
1 tub FF cool whip - let it soften before adding
1 tsp Lemon Crystal Light
Low fat or FF graham cracker crust

Mix softened cream cheese in a bowl with Crystal Light.  Slowly add the milk then gently FOLD in cool whip (if you stir too much that cool whip gets flat).  

Pour into pie crust and refrigerate for at least 4 hours

Can eat alone or top with fresh fruit - Strawberries, Blueberries, etc.


----------



## foodlover626

thanks for the Crystal Light lemon dessert recipe - I have never heard of that one before but it sounds delicious! I definitely want to try that out!


----------



## mexican mama

ADD some grenadine or some maraschino cherries...id be delicious!


----------

